# Ammo experts help needed



## VIChris (1 Oct 2011)

Hi all,

I came across a .223/ 5.56 round that I need to ID. It's headstamped with an LC, the numerals 07, and a little circle with a cross in it. So, Lake City, made in 07 (?), unsure on the cross, and the nose of the round is painted yellow. I've been told it's a 'detonator' round with a small bit of explosive in it, but can't find any info on it. Looking online for something like this, I get either a Colt Duplex round, or a Starburst round. The Starburst sounds more like the 'detonator' but I'm not sure. 

Any conclusive info out there?


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Oct 2011)

Are you sure the tip isn't more orange than yellow?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Oct 2011)

If it really is Yellow then it is an Observing round.  However the circle and cross indicates a NATO design and I am not sure and doubt if there is an approved NATO designed 5.56mm Observing.  If there isn't, then the colour is probably off (either faded or your perception) and it should be red (US red is more orange) and it is tracer.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Oct 2011)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> If it really is Yellow then it is an Observing round.  However the circle and cross indicates a NATO design and I am not sure and doubt if there is an approved NATO designed 5.56mm Observing.  If there isn't, then the colour is probably off (either faded or your perception) and it should be red (US red is more orange) and it is tracer.



Most likely  Lake City Ammunition Plant, Lake City, MO  which is a government owned facility and the largest supplier of small arms ammo to the U.S. military. On the other hand it could have been manufactured by the Måtravidèki Fèmmüvek company in Hungary. Both manufacturers use the "LC" headstamp. However, as AmmoTech states above the circle and cross indicates a NATO round, my bet would be LCAAP. 

If you really want to know; ask these people at the  INTERNATIONAL AMMUNITION ASSOCIATION 

Reference:  Headstamp Ammunition Codes: The Master List


----------



## VIChris (5 Oct 2011)

No two ways about it, it's definitely yellow. Like Caterpillar brand yellow.

Retired AF Guy, thanks for those links. Will follow up on those.

Ammo Tech, are observing and trace rounds the same? 

I guess it's possible that someone painted the ammo themselves for some reason, but the paint pattern is consistent with the way I've seen our own trace rounds painted, but in this case it's a bright yellow. I'll get a photo up, maybe that will help some.


----------



## shiska (5 Oct 2011)

A little digging on the Google brings up this thread from 2005 over at AR15.com http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=3&f=16&t=239584

There's talk there of something called a starburst round. Do any of the experts out here know if that's at all similar to the observing rounds mentioned earlier?

Edit: Re-read the thread and realized the OP already found this source. My apologies


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Oct 2011)

Trace shows the wy to the target, observing shows an indication at the target.
Could be a reload with Lake City brass.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Oct 2011)

Yellow tipped small arms ammo in the US used to denote High Pressure Test rounds.

Orange yellow tips were Observation rounds.


----------

